# [SOLVED] Transfering Data From PC To Xbox 360 Hard Drive



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm sure this subject has been brushed on quite a few times, but I could not find any threads on it. I also searched google extensively and kept getting guides to streaming which I'm aware of.

I recently purchased a 120gb hard drive for my xbox 360 console and was real excited to put all my pc music files, and video files on my hard drive for on the go entertainment. Well now that I get down to doing it I'm realizing there's no easy way to do that (at least as far as I have been able to find). 

My question is how can I transfer a bulk amount of music files (about 60gb), and my video files from my pc to my new xbox 360 hard drive?

Little more information:
-I tried and soon found out you can play through a flash drive, but cannot transfer the files.
-As I said before I do know how to stream files, but this is not what I am trying to accomplish.
-I believe there is some sort of "transfer cable" to transfer the information from hard drive to hard drive, but I believe this is just for two SATA xbox 360 hard drives (which does not help me).
-As far as I've read you can burn actually music disc and import those onto the hard drive, but this would take lord knows how long with 60gb of data.

As is, I'm sitting here with all this room available on my new hard drive, and realizing I might have wasted money if this isn't possible.... Any help is always appreciated.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Transfering Data From PC To Xbox 360 Hard Drive*

Hey mate,

I am sorry to say but that is the only way to do such a thing (tranfering from disk)

http://forum.teamxbox.com/showthread.php?t=402580

If you go to post 3, you can see why.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Transfering Data From PC To Xbox 360 Hard Drive*

ouch. that's lame... specially since i just went and bought five cd-rw to do this and realized the dvd cd drive i bought for my laptop some time ago CAN'T write.... and my desktop isn't working (which i need to make another thread for). thanks for the information.


----------

